# Crash without warning: 41 kernel power (task: 63)



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello,

so about 2 months ago my problem started.
My laptop (HP dv7-4085eb) would just shut down without any warning.
I could avoid this problem with doing the following: when starting the laptop or taking the laptop out of sleep mode it shouldn't be on the adapter. When the laptop would start on the adapter it would shut down after 1 min - 2 hours... This is quite annoying.

But now the problem has gotten worse, the trick to take the laptop out of sleep mode while not being on the adapter doesn't work anymore.

I do not get a blue screen or any warning it just shuts down and reboots... I have updated my bios to the latest settings...

I have searched the forums and found (http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/solved-kernel-power-41-63-a-613342-2.html) but that didn't help for me, I could not run the windows driver verifier because it gave me BSOD on starting windows.

If I check the logs I get the following: 
- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
<EventID>41</EventID>
<Version>2</Version>
<Level>1</Level>
<Task>63</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-01-31T17:58:25.073622000Z" />
<EventRecordID>66244</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Krotar-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
<Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

I will upload a system health report when I changed the operating language to english.

Info laptop:
· OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ? Windows 7 ultimate
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? 64 bit
· What was original installed OS on system? windows 7 home
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Purchased version
· Age of system (hardware): 1.5 yeas
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 0.7 years
· Laptop: HP dv7-4085eb

Regards,
Krotar


----------



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

I attached the result from my system health report.

I disabled the audio driver on purpose because I read that it sometimes caused the error.


----------



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

And here is a stability test of 5 min (all max stressed)

I know the temperature shows 95°

When the laptop runs idle it runs at 55° 
I have dusted out the fan this weekend.

P.S. why can't I update my previous post?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

No need to change the report to English - most of the reports have a common format that's readable in any language. Besides, if we have language questions, we'll just ask you! 

Edit goes away after 15-20 minutes. Don't worry about it, just make another post.

What you're describing is typical behavior when a laptop overheats. The high temperature (95ºC is way too high for the CPU) and the sudden shutdown without evidence in the Event Viewer (Kernel Event 41 is just acknowledging that the system shut down unexpectedly). Article on 41 here: Description of Windows Kernel event ID 41 error in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2: "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first"

I have no idea what this is - but it's broken and needs fixing:


> The device, System Attribute Cache, is reporting "tv_ConfigMgrErr24". This device will not be available until the issue is resolved. The Plug and Play ID for this device is ROOT\LEGACY_DISCACHE\0000.


We're going to need more info on this stuff. Please provide this info even though it's not giving BSOD's: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Meanwhile, blow out all vents with canned air. DON'T use a vacuum or an air compressor as they can damage the components inside the case.


----------



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

Heum ok I find it odd that it is caused by overheating because from the first day that I bought my laptop it always had a high temperature. It just started happening 3 months ago (one shut down a week). 

Also in my stress test, when the temperature was at 96 degrees it didn't shut down.

And the crashes also occur when the laptop is running idle (temperature 55°).

I'll open up my laptop later today and clean it out, after that I'll try the BSOD report .

Thank you for your suggestions so far .


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

It's possible that you have 2 problems - an overheating problem and another problem with the drivers.

There's no guarantee that it'll stop at 95ºC, and if it goes much higher it will shut down.
Also, this high temp can affect other devices (such as the CPU) - and it'll shut down well before the video card. And since the crash doesn't leave any traces in Windows (because it occurs beneath the threshold that Windows can see), you won't know what's causing it.

Good luck with cleaning it out. Blow out all vents and don't use a vacuum or air compressor as they will damage components inside the case.


----------



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

I use coretemp all the time (it is always shown in my taskbar) and when I run games the temperature is at around 75°. when watching movies the temperature is around 60°. When the pc runs idle it is at 55°. 
When I purchased the laptop games would run at 90°, I dusted out the fan and it dropped, since then I dust it out each month.

So now I just dusted out the laptop again. Also I am using another power supply (me and my mom have the same laptop), could be the problem is related to that because I had no shutdown when on battery.

Also I tried removing the "tv_ConfigMgrErr24", it is part of "AMD High Definition Audio Device". Tried unistalling it in device manager but it just reinstalls when I boot up my laptop. Tried disabling the option that windows should not install drivers but that don't seem to help.

I'll be running the test now for the BSOD log for you.

P.S. I could also try to re-install windows if it is some driver issue?


----------



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are the logs from the BSOD checker.

Thank you for your help so far


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

No memory dumps included in the uploaded stuff. This is not unusual if these events are below the threshold that Windows sees (such as overheating).

SP1 isn't installed, please do the following:


> *Installing Windows 7 Service Pack 1*
> 1. Visit the PC manufacturer's website and update *ALL* drivers. *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the "Update drivers" function of Device Manager.
> 2. Check Device Manager for any unknown/disabled devices - if there are unknown/disabled devices, fix them with the latest drivers from the device manufacturer's website (not the PC Manufacturer)
> 3. Visit Windows Update and get all updates
> ...


MSINFO32 is corrupted (not unusual), please open MSINFO32 and save 2 reports - one as an .nfo file, and the other as .txt file. Zip them up and upload them with your next post.

I see these Event Viewer errors which are suggestive of overheating:


> Event[1075]:
> Log Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
> Date: 2012-01-31T19:24:02.980
> ...





> Event[1076]:
> Log Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
> Date: 2012-01-31T19:23:58.378
> ...


Only use the laptop on a hard surface (like a table top) and use a cooling pad if possible.


----------



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

Cleaned out the laptop but that didn't help, after 4 hours it shut down again,

I'm now going to update to SP1. I added the logs you wanted to see .

I can also re install my windows if it would be corrupted data related?


----------



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

So I was installing SP1 and my laptop freezed up. Couldn't restart either so just decided to install a new clean windows 7 ultimate. I did this but after you install windows 7 and you have to make your account before you can see your desktop it shuts down. Tried 3 times so far and 3 times it has crashed on me, no bluescreen just powers down instantly like it used to...

*edit* just tried making an account while on battery and it worked. Could it be that it is the adaptor powering the system that "mallfunctions" when stressed to much? I have read on a dutch forum from a person with a similar problem and that is how he fixed it.

Could it be that it is hardware related?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The lack of memory dumps hints that it's hardware related.

I've heard of the AC Adapter/battery problems - but have never seen one myself.
I have heard that a user borrowed a friends AC Adapter and it stopped the problems.
Also, please try the following:
- download all the power related stuff from the HP downloads website
- uninstall all the power related stuff from your system
- install all the freshly downloaded power related stuff and see if that helps.


I'd suggest trying the solutions that you found on the web. My knowledge here is limited to testing the voltage on the AC Adapter and gently wiggling it around in it's socket.


----------



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

I am now using an other adapter, it does have a lower voltage but so far I haven't had any crash. 

I will keep you informed , if I can last 3 days without crashes it is safe to say that it is related to the adapter and I'll just have to buy a new one.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck! We'll be waiting to hear the results!


----------



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

The laptop didn't crash for 11 hours and I went to bed then.

Next morning I restarted the laptop to install some updates and after the windows boot logo it crashed 2 times, this is so confusing lol .
The laptop was connected to the adapter (the one with the lower voltage)


----------



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

So to sum it up what I have noticed so far:

- pc crashed when installing new windows on old adapter
- pc crashed when booting windows on new adapter (on a lower voltage)

So it can't be driver related? Is it hardware that doesn't get enough power when it needs to or?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd suggest posting over in the Laptop Support forums ( Laptop Support - Tech Support Forum )
Please include a link to this topic there, so they don't have to repeat all of this.

Good luck!


----------



## Krotar (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for the help so far from you 

I have made a new thread here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ke-it-has-a-powerloss-628479.html#post3612904

Again thank you for the help you gave me


----------

